# ¡Feliz cumpleaños, Maruja!



## Kong Ze

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MARUJA!!!*​ 
Claro, con ese carácter tan estupendo, pues siempre estarás estupenda,
por muchos años que pasen (que de momento son poquitos). 

 Que lo pases muy requetebién. Una flor para otra flor.​


----------



## Maruja14

Hombre, muchas gracias. No me esperaba yo esto.

Eso lo dices porque no me has visto


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Felicidades Maruja!  Espero que disfrutes de esto con tu familia.


----------



## América

*UPS CREO QUE LLEGUÉ TARDE, PERO DE TODAS MANERAS MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES.*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Maruja!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELICIDADES MARUJA!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Mil gracias a las cuatro.

Mil besos a cada una.

¡Qué mayor soy!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Llego tarde...que tengas un buen día hoy, y mañana, y pasado mañana 

*Bien*


----------



## Maruja14

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Llego tarde...que tengas un buen día hoy, y mañana, y pasado mañana
> 
> *Bien*


 
Gracias Bien, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Saludos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Aunque un poquito tarde quiero desearte lo mejor en tu cumpleaños.  Que siempre tengas una sonrisa en el corazón y que la esperanza acompañe tus mejores sueños.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Maruja14

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Aunque un poquito tarde quiero desearte lo mejor en tu cumpleaños. Que siempre tengas una sonrisa en el corazón y que la esperanza acompañe tus mejores sueños.
> Un abrazo
> Soledad


 
Gracias Soledad, siempre tan dulce.

Un abrazo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*
MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!*



Gracias por cada uno,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

Aunque con atraso....¡¡Muy feliz cumple, Maruja!!


----------



## Maruja14

Gracias a las dos.


----------



## heidita

No es mi costumbre meterme en los cumples y menos a deshora, pero ya sabes que he estado fuera.

Aquí hago una excepción. A una amiga estupenda a la que he echado de menos

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Txiri

Uyyy me lo perdí ... pero, te deseo todo lo mejor, mucha alegría, mucho éxito, mucho amor


----------



## Maruja14

Mil gracias a los dos., aunque sea tarde no puedo dejar de agradeceros vuestra simpatía.

Besos.


----------

